# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخر اخبارالتكنولوجيا أمن وحماية ثغرة أمنية في المتصفح Google Chrome تستخدم شريط مزيف للعناوين للإحتيال على المستخدمين

## mohamed73

تأتي الهجمات الإحتيالية بأشكال متعددة، مثل الروابط التي يتم إنشاؤها  لتبدو مشابهة لروابط المواقع الأصلية أو الرسائل الإلكترونية التي تبدو  شرعية. ومع ذلك، وفقا للباحث الأمني James Fisher، فقد الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] ثغرة جديدة في المتصفح Google Chrome يمكن أن تتيح للقراصنة إنشاء شريط للعناوين حقيقي للغاية، ولكنه في الأصل مزيف.  ما يعنيه هذا هو أنه بإستخدام شريط العناوين المزيف هذا، يمكن عرض رابط  الموقع الأصلي، مثل المصرف الذي تتعامل معه، ولكن الصفحة الفعلية المعنية  تخص شخصًا آخر قد يحاول الإحتيال عليك من أجل الحصول على بيانات التسجيل  الخاصة بك. وكما ترون في الصورة أدناه، فالموقع المعروض يخص الباحث الأمني  James Fisher، ولكن شريط العنوان يعرض الرابط الخاص ببنك HSBC.  يختفي شريط العناوين المزيف هذا أثناء التمرير إلى الأعلى، ولكن  يبدو أنه مع بعض التعديلات يمكن للهاكر القيام بذلك حتى لا يظهر شريط  العنوان الحقيقي مرة أخرى، مما يمنحك الإنطباع بأن الموقع الذي تزوره شرعي  تمامًا. في الوقت الراهن، لم تعلق شركة جوجل على هذا الإستغلال، وفي  الغالب، يبدو أن هذا يؤثر فقط على أولئك الذين يستخدمون المتصفح Google  Chrome على الأجهزة المحمولة. ووفقا لموقع 9to5Google، تتمثل إحدى الطرق للتحقق من ما إذا كان موقع  الويب الذي تزوره شرعيًا أم لا في قفل الهاتف وفتحه مرة أخرى لإجبار شريط  العنوان الحقيقي على الظهور. وبطبيعة الحال، هذه العملية غير مريحة إلى حد  ما، ولكننا نعتقد بأن هذا لا يزال أفضل من تعرض البيانات الخاصة بك للسرقة.

----------

